
Reserve Partners with Chainlink - weedking
https://medium.com/reserve-currency/reserve-partners-with-chainlink-to-bolster-the-future-of-decentralized-stablecoins-5d486f37e92b
======
weedking
"Reserve is a stable global currency (a stablecoin) and a digital payment app
for people and businesses in countries with high inflation. The Reserve
stablecoin and application enables people and businesses to protect their
money, send money across borders, and easily make payments. Unlike many
stablecoins that are used primarily as arbitrage tools for crypto traders,
Reserve is designed to solve critical, real-world problems faced by hundreds
of millions of people in emerging economies around the world."

Investors include Sam Altman, Coinbase Ventures, and Peter Thiel.

